# West Coast Breeder



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello,

I have been a lurker on this forum for over six months and enjoyed the GSD education you have kindly provided. My wife and I are looking for a family companion, hiking partner, daily walk buddy and therapy dog. I live near a decent obedience club in the San Francisco Bay area and will take our next dog there; so, I may do some AKC obedience work.

My wife has owned two GSDs and together we have owned five boxers. Three of the boxers were show dogs and two were registered therapy dogs. Our last boxer died early. His death-to-soon broke my heart and really put a spotlight on the health problems with the breed. In my opinion, many AKC breeders focus more on looks and blue ribbons than the health of their dogs. 

Our search for a breed has narrowed to dobermans and GSDs. I try to never be in a hurry to make a mistake, thus our search for a breed and breeder has been methodical.

The dobermans at the AKC shows while pretty, appear lightly boned and we are concerned with their health and longevity. I've spoke to a couple GSD breeders in California who have been polite and helpful. One breeder, outside of Los Angeles with quality dogs that have working titles, interests me the most. 

Does anyone have any advice or breeder referrals to share? 

Thanks in advance -


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll get lots or responses to this as there are a lot of west coasters here!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Anne Kent http://www.adlerstein.com/


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tip -


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Anne Kent or Anjay Singh.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I sent you a private message with links to some working Doberman breeders sites.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GSDElsa said:


> Anne Kent or Anjay Singh.


Here is Ajay's site:

www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Witmer-Tyson Imports in northern California.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always think of them when west coast breeders are mentioned:Covy-Tucker Hill Kennels Homepage


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

witmer-tyson and adlerstein. Those are the two that we recommend. Both actively work AND title dogs. Have seen dogs from both breeders in the last few years.

I have not seen dogs from Ajay lately, but he does have a nice breeding focus.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Another vote for Adlerstein. 

You also may want to check out JustK9's up near Clear Lake.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello Tracy and others.,

I appreciate your input on my post since I am a novice on the subject of GSDs. One of the breeders I spoke to on the phone was Jeannette from Vom Wustenberger Land in southern California. Jeannette was considerate, low pressure and forthcoming with pricing, availability and other details on her kennel. If it is allowed within the forum rules, please share any comments on Vom Wustenberger Land.

I've looked the sites recommended here and happen to be familiar with the beautiful dogs of Covy-Tucker Hill. Thanks for the help thus far. 

Have a great day -


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most of the breeder recommendations in this thread are working lines. I take it from the kennel you are asking about, you are more interested in showline? 
German Shepherd Breeders CA|Puppies|Dogs|Puppies For Sale|Training|Protection Dogs-German Shepherds


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello Jane,

Thanks for the reply. We are looking for a sound dog from a kennel that has a history of health testing, longevity, good breeding practices and titled working dogs. That is what I thought Vom Wustenberger Land represented.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had a great dog from Lundborg Land German Shepherds in Riverside, California. I am not sure what line you are looking for, Lundborg Land are West German Showlines and beautiful dogs. I also like Thinschmidt Kennels in Riverside, again German
Showlines, I am not into Working Lines so don't know any kennels
from that line, but there are lots of people here who are that can help you.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Pleasant Guy: Good luck in your search for a breeder. I just want to say, and hope it is not inappropriate in this thread, that a new GSD puppy is hard to get used to at first. Regardless of their good genes, they are more curious than a cat and more destructive than you can imagine. They search out everything, bite everything with razor sharp teeth, cling to you a lot, cry up a storm, dig huge holes in yards, and need constant attention during the first year and bonding stage. They are emotionally very needy and need constant walks and exercise as well. It is not until well past the first year and getting into the second that you experience all the outstanding qualities for which this breed is known. Some folks just naturally are meant for a GSD and see the positives more than the negatives from the beginning, but most owners find, at first, that they are a very difficult challenge in the puppy stage.

Lately, we have had too many rehoming threads of people who thought they knew what they were getting into. Then, they come on the forum looking for sympathy because they "had to" get rid of their German Shepherd. It really breaks my heart, because I have only owned GSD's and think the world of them. Again, I wish you the best of luck in your search and hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello Larhage,

I looked at the Lundborg Land website. Those dogs look beautiful and I will contact Linda. Thank you very much for the kennel recommendation.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hi CaliBoy,

Thanks for the advice. In the boxer breed they have a similar view; if you can deal with your boxer boy until he is two - you'll have a great dog. Bringing a dog into your life is not something to be done casually or on a whim. I agree with you. When we end up getting a GSD, I'll update you and the forum.

Thanks again for the straight talk.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The ones that I listed do their own training and titling of dogs. Actuall work dogs - not just titled for breeding.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello Sue,

Thanks for the referrals. I looked at both websites you suggested. Others passed along Adlerstein too.

As an admitted novice with GSDs, I am confused over the use of the word "working". When I spoke to Jeannette from Wüstenberger-Land, she said he husband Michael is a Schutzhund helper and trains and works their dogs in the sport. As mentioned previously, Jeannette was very kind, patient and low pressure.

Doesn't that imply their dogs are working? Sorry for my ignorance.

My main interest is acquiring a healthy, sound, beautiful GSD, from a breeder known for longevity and solid temperaments.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Pleasant Guy, you have been given some fine recommendations. I think that determining which type of GSD you would like will assist you in narrowing down the choices and finding a breeder. Personally, show lines are not my cup of tea so I have never really looked into them or to show line breeders. I have a young, dark sable female from east german working lines who I would not trade for the world. I think most people will agree that, these days, there generally are some significant differences between show lines and working lines. Here is a personal, anecdotal example: 


On occasion I run into a guy who has a young showline male from one of the showline breeders mentioned above. This dog and my young female GSD get along well and are allowed to run together. This young male is confident, good-natured, good with children, and overall has a stable temperament. His sire and dam are titled, he is the traditional black and red, large (90+ lbs), and to my eye is nice looking. He is not a particularly high drive dog and, from speaking to his owner, does not require a ton of exercise. Although not my cup of tea, I find him to be a nice dog. 


With that said, if one were to observe my dog and this dog at the park and did not know much about GSDs, one would almost think they were different breeds altogether. Without getting into too much detail, let's just say that there are significant differences in speed, athleticism, agility, drive, focus, and intensity. Due to my dog's drive and focus, training has been relatively easy, even for a non-expert like me. She requires significant exercise. However, she settles well in the house, is a great family dog, and is wonderful with my children. Then there are appearances. My dog is a dark sable, weighs about 75 lbs, and has, for lack of a better term, the sleeker working line build. I am often asked “what kind of dog is she?” I am sure there are never such questions about this showline male.


My point is this: some may find this young showline male ideal whereas for me and my family, our dog is exactly what we wanted. Educating yourself about the different types of GSDs and determining what you want will provide you further direction as to breeders. For what its worth, I think Adler Stein is great and if I was looking for a dog Adler Stein would be on my very short list. The owner of Adler Stein posts on this board under the name Vandal. I consider her posts to be some of the best educational material available about GSDs. Good luck!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Pleasant_Guy said:


> We are looking for a sound dog from a kennel that has a history of health testing, longevity, good breeding practices and titled working dogs.





Pleasant_Guy said:


> As an admitted novice with GSDs, I am confused over the use of the word "working". When I spoke to Jeannette from Wüstenberger-Land, she said he husband Michael is a Schutzhund helper and trains and works their dogs in the sport. As mentioned previously, Jeannette was very kind, patient and low pressure.
> 
> Doesn't that imply their dogs are working? Sorry for my ignorance.


Also a novice with the breed, but here is my take on it, for what it's worth - 

There is a difference between a sports bred dog and a working bred dog. A German Shepherd that excels in the Schutzhund sport is not necessarily a dog that has the nerves and drive to work as the breed was meant to. Some people will use "work" and "Schutzhund" interchangeably, but other breeders will use Schutzhund (or other means) to evaluate their German Shepherd's suitability for work. Schutzhund in itself, at this point and time, is not necessarily work, but more of a tool that can be used. 

Not every SCHH3 dog out there will demonstrate the ability to work in a real life situation - the title in itself is not enough to determine how well the German Shepherd represents its breed and the essence of an all around working dog. You can easily have two SCHH3 dogs at opposite ends of the spectrum. 

When you mentioned that you wanted to seek out a breeder with "titled working dogs", you should understand that "titled working dogs" does not mean the same thing to everyone. A titled dog, even a SCHH titled dog, is not the exact equivalent of a working dog. A dog can go through the motions to earn the points required for the title, but that dog may not demonstrate the qualities that are more subtle and less easily recognized now, the qualities that make a good working dog. 

I think that many breeders and enthusiasts of the German Shepherd Dog will believe that it is the ability to work, and the defining drives and traits that Schutzhund was once meant to bring out of the dog, that is vital to the preservation of the breed. 

Their dogs aren't bred FOR Schutzhund, but bred using Schutzhund as a tool. 

Again, just my $0.02. Hopefully Sue or Anne or someone with more experience and knowledge will also chime in. 

Of course, also backing up the recommendation for Anne/Adler Stein.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Pleasant_Guy said:


> Hello Sue,
> 
> Thanks for the referrals. I looked at both websites you suggested. Others passed along Adlerstein too.
> 
> ...


What Sue probably meant (and she can correct me if I'm not following what she's saying) is that breeder that you listed has something like 20 dogs. The chances of them working one on one and titling and training them all themselves is probably slim to none. That is fine for some people and some people prefer smaller breeders who train and title all their dogs from start to finish.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello Jmdjack,

Thanks for the clarity on the difference between the two types. Your anecdote was very helpful to me. 

I've spent time online researching types of GSDs, have gone to local AKC dog shows and spoken to a couple breeders. But, the information I've received from forum members here has been the most useful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have a couple of SchH clubs local to you, it wouldn't hurt to pay a few visits and watch the dogs in action(all three phases if possible)
Then you can see how the different lines "work". AKC dog shows don't show the total dog, just the conformation. 
Even if you aren't going to get involved in SchH it is really informative to visit and get other perspectives on the breed.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Pleasant_Guy said:


> Hello Jmdjack,
> 
> Thanks for the clarity on the difference between the two types. Your anecdote was very helpful to me.
> 
> I've spent time online researching types of GSDs, have gone to local AKC dog shows and spoken to a couple breeders. But, the information I've received from forum members here has been the most useful.


My pleasure. Just to clarify, by providing the example above, I did not mean to imply that every working line dog would outdo every show line dog in these attributes or in overall working ability. My observation is merely anecdotal although I think it tends to conform to the general conceptions out there. Ultimately it comes down to the individual dog. Realize also that there are different "types" within both the show lines and working lines. Isn't this fun? 

I am far from an expert. Besides educating yourself, the most important thing to do is identify and contact a good, trustworthy breeder. Be absolutely honest and forthright with the breeder. Based upon the information you provide, the breeder should be able to guide you and match you up with a dog that fits your bill or, if he or she does not have such a dog, will likely be able to direct you to a good breeder who does have such a dog. Again, good luck!


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello and thanks to Rei and GSDElsa,

You and the other members of this forum have been very kind to me. I want to obtain the best possible information before proceeding with the purchase of dog, friend and family member. Thanks for the helpful tips and for not making me feel awkward or unwelcome.

Pleasant Guy


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

Can anybody tell Me more on covy-tucker hill in cotati ca. I left a deposit on a puppy but she has an overshot jaw. I'm supposed to pick up tomorrow but it being a bug decision I am looking for reassurance. 
Also I'm assuming these dogs are more of the American line? They seem more whitish tan. Rather than the reddish tint. 









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------

